# Engine stumble under load



## HiVolts (Jan 27, 2020)

Running fine till I stepped on throttle then hesitation. I think I found prob. The dreaded MSD on Titanic problem.


----------



## HiVolts (Jan 27, 2020)

Another


----------



## HiVolts (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Love my Delco points distributor


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

HiVolts said:


> View attachment 133581


Wow, that will do it lol.


----------



## HiVolts (Jan 27, 2020)

Ha, yes $359 will get a new one. This time I’m gonna drill holes in top so it can breathe.


----------

